# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی دانشگاه گیلان و گرگان

## علی۵۶

من پزشکی نیم سال دوم گیلانو میارم ولی چون گرگان به شهرم بابل نزدیک تره می‌خوام گرگانو به عنوان اولویت بالاتر بزنم ، دوستانی که در مورد دانشگاه پزشکی گرگان اطلاع دارن لطفا یک مقدار در مورد سطح دانشگاه و خوابگاه و شرایط خود شهر گرگان توضیح بدن

----------

